# Kona at almost 2 years



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

She has filled out some in the past few months, chest has dropped some. She is 26” and about 56lbs. She eats 2-3 cups a day.


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

I would not have guessed your pup was 26", haha. Tall girl!

What coat type is that? I'd guess Bi, but I'm prob wrong


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Armistice said:


> I would not have guessed your pup was 26", haha. Tall girl!
> 
> What coat type is that? I'd guess Bi, but I'm prob wrong


Her dad was a bi color but she is a blanket back I believe.

Yeah she is very tall!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Very leggy girl with excellent secondary sex characteristics. OK topline. Good placement of a croup that could be longer. She looks quite athletic, balanced, but could use a bit more angulation front and rear. Very good color and pigment. Maybe like to see a hair tighter foot, but she is standing on sand. 

Is she spayed and, if yes, at what age?


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

lhczth said:


> Very leggy girl with excellent secondary sex characteristics. OK topline. Good placement of a croup that could be longer. She looks quite athletic, balanced, but could use a bit more angulation front and rear. Very good color and pigment. Maybe like to see a hair tighter foot, but she is standing on sand.
> 
> Is she spayed and, if yes, at what age?


She was spayed early unfortunately. She has always been very thin. She was spayed at around 6 months. She had a very inverted vulva and had horrible problems with vaginitis. The spay was the last resort but luckily it fixed everything. Her sibling is still not spayed and is quite a bit shorter than her and not as long,but about the same width.

She is extremely athletic, we are out every day doing stuff. She has a very high energy level.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Kona is beautiful she looks like such a lady. Lovely rich coat and very happy too.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I asked because of the leg length, though Hera, from my H litter, is also very leggy at this age and probably over standard also. She is not spayed.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Apex1 said:


> Kona is beautiful she looks like such a lady. Lovely rich coat and very happy too.


Thank you! She is one happy girl!


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

lhczth said:


> I asked because of the leg length, though Hera, from my H litter, is also very leggy at this age and probably over standard also. She is not spayed.


Yeah her legs kinda look like stilts or something lol. I’m curious if she will fill out much more. I don’t think she will break 60


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

She may fill out a little more. It will depend on her genetics.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

She’s fun sized haha. I love being able to pick her up or carry her.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Here’s another stack on cement


----------



## Armistice (Oct 12, 2017)

konathegsd said:


> She’s fun sized haha. I love being able to pick her up or carry her.


26" isn't fun sized :grin2:


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

Armistice said:


> konathegsd said:
> 
> 
> > She’s fun sized haha. I love being able to pick her up or carry her.
> ...


Haha that’s true! My cattle dog IS fun sized though! Lol


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I find it so interesting that our girls are both the same height, but very different weights. My girl is 72lbs and 26” at the shoulder.


----------



## konathegsd (Dec 3, 2016)

I know that’s funny!! 

I think She has filled out some more in her chest the last few months! 
What do you guys think?


----------

